# Good Watch For Â£150



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello,

I am currently trying to sell one of the watches in my little collection. Unfortunately i could do with the money. However i would love to pick something cheaper up for around Â£150 to keep for years to come.

Any recommendations?

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Any Seiko or one of Roy's (click on banner above) but you you've left it wide open from the point of view of style etc.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Orient Mako or Bambino


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

seventies Omega Geneve if you are lucky


----------



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks,

Well currently i have a 90's tudor Oynsterdate, a 1967 Accutron and a 1972 Timex. All a little different i guess


----------



## pheller (Jul 7, 2013)

Don't have a lot of information what you are looking for, so just a shot into the blue here:

An Aristo Flieger watch. With a quartz you could make it new. With a bit of patience you might find one running on an ETA 2824 from the bay.


----------



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

thanks so much il look into it, they look nice so far.

Possibly like a more vintage look


----------

